

Ask HN: The best answer you can give to "Why are you doing this startup"? - danfrost

I am repeatedly asked &quot;why <i>you</i> and why <i>this</i> startup?&quot; when talking to people about what I&#x27;m doing. VCs and other startup experts always kick off with this question. I get through the answer but always feel &quot;because it&#x27;s an interesting problem&quot; is what it boils down to.<p>What are the best answers given by entrepreneurs to the question: Why you and why this startup?
======
vladmk
When anyone ever asks me that I say: "why not". Then I tell them "do me a
favor and lets skips the bullshit questions". Then I start talking to them
about things that actually matter like: How much profit we've made, what our
run rate is and what can happen. The bottom line is, when you actually make a
profit, at least a couple of thousand no one is gonna ask you those useless
questions.

~~~
vladmk
I guess what I'm really getting at is entrepreneurs start companies to make
money period, they don't start companies for fun or any other crap you hear.
When I say: "lets skip the bullshit questions" I guess it lets them know I
value my time and the reason I started a company was to make money or else I'd
be into non-profits. People don't accidentally get paid in startups they know
they're gonna get paid doing something and the successful ones don't just
charge enough to make a modest living either.

------
jesusmichael
If you're talking to VC's, the answer that got us the money, was:

"We really felt there was an opportunity in the market for a well underwritten
product. That could claim a sizable share of the userbase for (your app here)
and we believe we can leverage that userbase in to a profitable business
generating revenue (or EBITDA) of X by X"

